# The lucky 13th K9 Uphill - Aspen Times



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.aspentimes.com/article/20080426/COLUMN/876389041&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzfmxhCo1BBgH9DIO5RuAfzrI8IQnQ">The lucky 13th <b>K9</b> Uphill</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Aspen Times, CO -</font> <nobr>Apr 26, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>More than 100 competitors and their canine companions participated in the “Lucky 13th” annual <b>K9</b> Uphill on Saturday, April 12, at Buttermilk Mountain. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

